# Group Pic and hiking (pic heavy)



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

The pack





On a hike last night



Joey showing why he was named Joey- he looks like a kangaroo



Hiking on the flooded trail


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok you may have to tell me again. Have I forgotten something? Why is Mira back and what happened, have I already forgotten this, oh my mind.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

The pic of Mira and Joey (I think it's them, not too sure cause of all the water) is hilarious! I love seeing all your pics  they are always so cute and funny.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so jealous. Your hikes are amazing! And the fact you have so many dogs with good recalls makes me envious, my dog has no recall. When we are outside he pretends I don't exist.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Ok you may have to tell me again. Have I forgotten something? Why is Mira back and what happened, have I already forgotten this, oh my mind.


It is a long story with 2 different sides but the bottom line- there was a car crash, driver was taken to the hospital and Mira was taken to a kill shelter in Tennessee and they only give dogs 3 days. So the rescue pulled her out and she came back to FL. Adopter was really nasty with everyone and lied to us so she was not allowed to adopt Mira.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

This picture is too freaking adorable!









Such very pretty pictures. Where did you hike? And how did you get through all that water?!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> It is a long story with 2 different sides but the bottom line- there was a car crash, driver was taken to the hospital and Mira was taken to a kill shelter in Tennessee and they only give dogs 3 days. So the rescue pulled her out and she came back to FL. Adopter was really nasty with everyone and lied to us so she was not allowed to adopt Mira.[/QUOTE
> 
> I f-ing hate people......sorry mods..................they lie all the time. This is why it is so hard to adopt out a dog, poor girl I do believe she was meant to stay with YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> This picture is too freaking adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It a trail on Hwy 60 outside of Lake Wales, heading toward River Ranch. The trail was flooded in certain parts after several days of major rain. It dries up quickly. Most of the puddles were gone Saturday when we went. Just a few of the bigger ones still had a little water. The road is lower than the brush and you can walk along the side of the road to stay out of the water.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Herzo said:


> riddick4811 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a long story with 2 different sides but the bottom line- there was a car crash, driver was taken to the hospital and Mira was taken to a kill shelter in Tennessee and they only give dogs 3 days. So the rescue pulled her out and she came back to FL. Adopter was really nasty with everyone and lied to us so she was not allowed to adopt Mira.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Ah I see, you're below Kissimmee. Maybe when it's cooler, I'll take the trip there with Emma. She lurves the trails, but she hates this heat we have going


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I love seeing your photos of your dogs! They always look like they're having such a good time!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Herzo said:
> 
> 
> > I am not keeping her. She is too active for me to deal with and she is so exuberant she keeps my other dogs from being able to play. While she is not aggressive or anything, she is obsessive with toys and the other dogs won't play when she is out. She really really really needs a home soon. I am not sure what is going to happen to her if we don't find one. I can not keep her much longer.
> ...


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

oh wow!!!! They look like they are having so much fun!!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

AWESOME photos!!!!!!! I LOVE the pics, love the dogs, just love it all! They obviously had a blast!


----------



## Sneakers13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome pics. I wish I could trust mine off leash on a hike.


----------

